# Shopping tourism



## Encolpius

Is shopping tourism popular only in Central Europe or all over the word? People here tend to think if they take a trip to a border town it's a good bargain. I don't think of people flying to Milan to buy clothes, but especially border town citizens. Since I don't live at the border I don't have my own experience. thanks a lot.


----------



## Frank78

You mean Germans going to the Czech Republic or Poland to buy cheap cigarettes and alcohol 

Very popular here, indeed.


----------



## Encolpius

Frank78 said:


> You mean Germans going to the Czech Republic or Poland to buy cheap cigarettes and alcohol
> 
> Very popular here, indeed.



Yes. But I really never heard Germans go to Poland or over here. But then, maybe other things are cheaper here/there as well. Although people here say things are cheaper in Germany. I don't know.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Some years ago, when Spain did not belong to the European Union it was very popular crossing the border towards Portugal to buy household goods, lingerie, towels, bathrobes etc that were cheaper in Portugal.
Although Portugal was not member of the EU, there was a wider variety of products such as chocolates, tobacco, so many people travelled to the border towns to buy them.
Now, times have changed and that kind of trade is not needly for the Spaniards. You can find all that stuff in Spain at the same or at better prices.
It was also popular travelling to Andorra, that small state between France and Spain, to buy tobacco, perfumes, cameras, and all kind of electronic goods.
Now there are more variety and better prices here in Spain, so people do not need to go there.

Ceuta and Melilla are two Spanish towns in the northern coast of Africa, bordering Morocco.
These two towns are target for many Moroccans to buy all kind of products that are not easily found in Morocco, most of them are very basic for us... shower gel, cookies, blankets.
This is also changing, Morocco is becoming a more developed country and this trade is falling.
Now, high and middle class Moroccans come to Melilla to buy in Zara or Springfield.

In Melilla it is very common to buy fruit, vegetables and fish in Morocco.
There is a special market just at the other side of the border, opened only on Sundays where many people go from Melilla every sunday morning to shop there.
The prices in that market are extremely low compared to the cost of the same products in Melilla.


----------



## xjm

Well, I know that a lot of Norwegians head across the border to Sweden to get things more cheaply there.


----------



## chics

In Catalonia we used to go to Andorra to buy cheaper than here. Some people went once in a month or less but others did it once a week. We bought the typical things we find in a sumermarket, as food, cleaning products, etc. but also alcool, cigarrettes and sport (sky) wearing. Nowadays few people do it, but if we pass there, we will do a bit of shopping as well.

During the last years of the dictature and beginnings of democracy, we also went to France (Perpignan, etc.) in order to buy things that we thought they were better or easier to find. Nowadays it's people from the south of France who come here to buy basically petrol alcool, cigarrettes and food. Big Catalan supermarkets are being open near the border while supermarkets near the border, but in France, are closing. Sometimes they also buy clothes and fashion, as its less expensive but also because some of them look for diferent trade marks or styles.

I've also heard and read in newspapers that people from other countries, as Great Britain or Germany, also come here (Girona, Reus, etc.) in a low cost flight only to stay some hours and in order to shop, often to buy alcool and tobaco, because it's cheaper to them than do it in their country. Sometimes there are offers to do this kind of trips for ten euros or even less...


----------



## Jacobtm

New York City, and the USA as a whole, is a popular destination for Europeans who want to get things at huge discounts. For several winters now I've been hearing that one of the few things keeping NYC's expensive retailers alive is the influx of Europeans who come to the USA for christmas shopping, since the money they save on gifts more than pays for the hotel and plane ticket.

Also within the USA, people often hop the border from state-to-state to buy expensive things in states with lower sales taxes, or with looser regulations. 

For instance, in NY fireworks are illegal, but in Pennsylvania, fireworks are legal to sell ONLY to non Pennsylvania residents. So the first exit off of many major highways in PA just has HUGE billboards for fireworks, even though they're sold nowhere else in the state.

Also, Washington State recently banned many dishwasher detergents which are harmful to the environment, but apparently the less green detergents don't work as well, and people now travel across borders, if it's convenient, to pick up the regular stuff.


----------



## Nunty

From 1967 until the Intifada, it was very common for Israeli Jews to go the West Bank to buy goods at lower prices. This still happens within Israel, though I'm not sure we could call it tourism, with residents of Jewish towns going to some of the Arab towns in Israel to go shopping, particularly for furniture and I think also for construction, mechanical and automotive supplies.


----------



## ewie

It is indeed true that people from the Fabulously Costly United Kingdom will go more or less _anywhere_ to find bargains


----------



## tvdxer

In the U.S., most of our sales taxes are quite reasonable compared to Europe (growing up with a 7.5% sales tax - 6.5% state + 1% city the 15-25% sales taxes there seem insane), but there are still some things people cross STATE lines for:

- Clothes in Minnesota.  Clothes, even expensive clothes, are considered a necessity like food and not subject to ANY sales tax in Minnesota.

- Cigarettes.  State cigarette taxes vary greatly.  Although they're almost all expensive (for smokers compared to the past), some times there's a significant enough difference that people will skip state lines and bring in tobacco.

- Liquor.  Liquor regulations - taxes and the opening hours of liquor stores, as well as whether independent liquor stores can exist at all, vary from state to state and even county to county.  I've heard of people crossing the state line from Massachusetts (which has a normal sales tax, and probably an additional tax on alcoholic beverages) to New Hampshire, which has no sales tax at all, to buy booze right at cross-border stores.  I've also heard of MA police stopping cars coming back to search for liquor.  Don't know if it's illegal or they just make the citizens pay "use tax" right on the spot

In Minnesota, liquor stores can't open on Sunday, so sometimes Minnesotans cross over into Wisconsin where they are allowed to be open to buy beer and other alcoholic beverages for football games, etc.

> You see a lot of Canadian license plates here in Duluth, especially in the mall area, around Christmas.  I would assume these people come down to buy things at generally lower American prices.  However, I used to see more plates (sometimes it'd seem like half the cars had Ontario plates) a few years ago, probably when the Canadian dollar was at US$1.10 (it's now $0.92, and was as low as $0.79 or less).


----------



## Grop

In this place it is quite common to go to Italy and buy cigarettes, alcohol (which may be made in France but less taxed there) and clothes (although clothes would be to find something different, not necessarily a bargain).

However we generally go there for a more touristic reason (like visiting a place or going to some event) and only take some time for shopping. A few French places in the Alps are actually easier to access through Italy, so we may happen to go from France to France and still stop at the Italian shop .


----------



## Encolpius

Jacobtm said:


> ... Also within the USA, people often hop the border from state-to-state to buy expensive things in states with lower sales taxes, or with looser regulations....



Very interesting it happens within a country. I wonder how about other federal states, like *Germany*.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Well I don't live near boarders but for as I've heard from people who do lives. 

In the north it's is said a lot of americans  used to cross for medicines in Mexico 'cause here we don't have so much supervision for sell drugs as in US. 

Also I've heard some groceries are cheaper too in Mexico than in US.

About mexicans going to US, they do it on order to buy electronical stuff, as stereos, Tv's, computers, cell phones,videogames, and also tennis shoes very popular. 

Even people who lives far away from the boarder do the trip, in order to buy there and sell here with a profit, that's what we call here "falluca" 

In the south things are different I've heard a lot of tourist int he southeren states croos to Guatemala 'cause it's cheaper to buy grocerieas and textiles there than in Mexico


----------



## Sepia

xjm said:


> Well, I know that a lot of Norwegians head across the border to Sweden to get things more cheaply there.



Not to mention the Norwegians that go by ship to Denmark or Germany and back, just to party and shop on the way - although not totally tax free any more, then at least a lot cheaper than on land.





Encolpius said:


> Very interesting it happens within a country. I wonder how about other federal states, like *Germany*.




Negative. VAT is a federal matter, so prices don't vary much in Germany, regionally


----------



## tvdxer

I forgot to mention in my last post the many Americans living near the Canadian border who cross over to buy cheap pharmaceuticals.  There are actually buses of older folks that run up across the border to pharmacies and back.  

At the U.S. - Mexico border,  a similar things happen, as Mexico is reputed as having a laxer prescription drug policy.  Also, many Mexicans come across the border to the U.S. to take advantage of cheaper prices on brand name clothes and electronics.

When I was in Costa Rica, I heard that some Costa Ricans cross over into Panama to buy cheaper appliances.


----------



## xjm

tvdxer said:


> I forgot to mention in my last post the many Americans living near the Canadian border who cross over to buy cheap pharmaceuticals.  There are actually buses of older folks that run up across the border to pharmacies and back.
> 
> At the U.S. - Mexico border,  a similar things happen, as Mexico is reputed as having a laxer prescription drug policy.  Also, many Mexicans come across the border to the U.S. to take advantage of cheaper prices on brand name clothes and electronics.
> 
> When I was in Costa Rica, I heard that some Costa Ricans cross over into Panama to buy cheaper appliances.



I've also heard claims from people in Arizona that they'd prefer to go to Mexico for dental care, because it's so much cheaper there.  Not sure if it quite lands in the same category as shopping, but it is interesting.


----------



## Encolpius

Thank you. Interesting. 
Shopping tourism buses are said to work here as well as cheap dental care.


----------



## basslop

As mentioned Norwegians do a lot of shopping in the neighbouring countries. Although Norway is sparsely populated about 25% of our population is situated around Oslo in the South Eastern corner within 90 minutes to Sweden.

It is interesting to see on the Swedish side of the boarder. These areas consist mainly of forests and lakes and a few small towns and villages. Still they have huge department stores which you would expect in large cities. The stores almost totally live by Norwegian customers.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

And what about crossing the border for fun?
I mean crossing the border to go to restaurants, bars, clubs, discos etc. not just for shopping?

One of the most strinking things I have seen is some Moroccans who crossed the border between Morocco and Melilla ( Spain), bought some beers and other alcoholic drinks and drank them only few steps away from the border, say 50 m.  away. Some of them were really drunk when they crossed the border to Morocco once the did their "shopping".
Alcoholic drinks are hard to find in Morocco.


----------



## Grop

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> And what about crossing the border for fun?



This is what people generally do here. It's just that they also buy cheap or interesting things.

Edit: Indeed, France and Italy are pretty much the same; prices are just different because of different taxes.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Grop said:


> This is what people generally do here. It's just that they also buy cheap or interesting things.


 

I suppose it is different when the bordering countries have the same level of development and when there is a big gap between the economic levels of those countries.
Moroccans who buy shower gel in Spain do not do it for fun.


----------



## clipper

It's fairly common for people in Spain to buy used vehicles from Germany, which sometimes involves going there and driving the vehicle home. There are even agencies that deal exclusively with the search, selection and paperwork and if desired the shipping of the customer's choice of vehicle.

This is because the second hand market for vehicles in Spain suffers from overly inflated prices and because the German vehicles tend to be better cared for.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

tvdxer said:


> I forgot to mention in my last post the many Americans living near the Canadian border who cross over to buy cheap pharmaceuticals. There are actually buses of older folks that run up across the border to pharmacies and back.
> 
> At the U.S. - Mexico border, a similar things happen, as Mexico is reputed as having a laxer prescription drug policy. Also, many Mexicans come across the border to the U.S. to take advantage of cheaper prices on brand name clothes and electronics.


 
Well not only to Canada as I said the american who lives in the south do the same but in Mexico, as a matter of fact I've heard too of many buses full of old folks carrying a lot of medical stuff. 

About dantal care I wasn't aware of that, but I know it also depends on the season or economical situation sometimes gas it's cheaper in Mexico so Americans croos the boarder juts for fill the tank and sometimes it's viceversa and Mexicans fill up there. 

Cities as Tijuana, Ciudad Juárez, Piedras Negras and Matamoros do it a lot with their similar, San Diego, El Paso, Eagle Pass and Brownsville


----------



## Encolpius

clipper said:


> It's fairly common for people in Spain to buy used vehicles from Germany, which sometimes involves going there and driving the vehicle home. There are even agencies that deal exclusively with the search, selection and paperwork and if desired the shipping of the customer's choice of vehicle.....



It's common here in Central Europe as well.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

clipper said:


> It's fairly common for people in Spain to buy used vehicles from Germany, which sometimes involves going there and driving the vehicle home. There are even agencies that deal exclusively with the search, selection and paperwork and if desired the shipping of the customer's choice of vehicle.
> 
> This is because the second hand market for vehicles in Spain suffers from overly inflated prices and because the German vehicles tend to be better cared for.


 
I've forgotten this too; here in Mexico in the North boarder (US) a lot of used cars are bought, it's so much the cars they brought here that specials taxes are settled, besides some of this cars cannot leave the "franja fronteriza" it means they only can be driven 20 km inside mexican boarder and in South and North Baja Califonia. if you want them to use in other states as the capital they should have special permissions and it's a lot of paper work, this was settled because a lot of person use to buy cars there and sell them here so it was a very good profit and without custom taxes been paid.

P.S Those cars are called "carros chocolates" Chocolates cars. Courious data.


----------



## mirx

I just want to add to Miguelillo's post, that Mexicans travel to the USA not only to get cheaper electronic equipment and clothes, but to avoid taxation altogether.

Many people go there and buy brand new clothes, claim the taxes back as they won't be staying in the States, then pass through Mexican customs claiming that the cloths aren't new, or that are destined for personal use and not for retail.

One time, after landing back in Mexico from the USA, I was waiting in line and there was a lady heatedly arguing with customs officials. The issue: she had eigth suitcases, when asked what she was carrying she replied "presents for my 3 nieces". She was obviosly detained and her bags inspected, there were actually more than $6,000 worth of clothes, all newbrand and with the tags still unremoved. Even after being caught she insisted it was only presents for her three nieces. She was given the option to pay the import duties or leave all the merchandise, she decided to pay before the astonished look of all other travelers.


----------



## tvdxer

What I wonder: Why do Mexican retailers price their "electrodomesticos" (normally called "appliances" in English) higher than American retailers, when Mexican retailers are catering to a clientele that makes perhaps one-tenth of the income of their American counterparts?  It seems like most people in Mexico (except the poor) own such things as refrigerators, and things like microwaves, electric ranges, etc. don't seem to be "luxuries" there, so why is this?


----------



## mirx

tvdxer said:


> What I wonder: Why do Mexican retailers price their "electrodomesticos" (normally called "appliances" in English) higher than American retailers, when Mexican retailers are catering to a clientele that makes perhaps one-tenth of the income of their American counterparts?  It seems like most people in Mexico (except the poor) own such things as refrigerators, and things like microwaves, electric ranges, etc. don't seem to be "luxuries" there, so why is this?



Well, I am sure it is much more complicated then this but...

1.- Production costs are, in some industries, relatively higher than in the USA, gadgets and electronic devices being one of them. However, the quality of the product is usually higher and repair works are cheap, unlike in the USA where oftentimes is easier to just buy a new machine altogether.
2.- There is not as much competition as in the States and manufacturers and traders alike get away it charging prices at their own ease.
3.- Middle class workers in Mexico do earn about a third of what gingo workers would be making in the States, still this middle class is able to afford expensive house appliances which keeps the business afloat in Mexico.
4.- Even with the amount of people that buy cheap stuff in the States, this does not compare with the amount that is being spent in Mexico on the same products.

So in few words, is not the retailers but it comes from manufacturers. A small piece of platinium, gold or silver needed in an appliance is likely to more expensive in Mexico, even though thes necessities are priced internationally, the availability of resources pretty much dictates how dear a product is going to be.


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

Hongkong and Manila (ASIA). Best finds at a very looow price! The best shopping destination.


----------



## alinapopi

Hello,

20 years ago, Romanian people began to go to Hungary or Turkey to buy things hard to find in our country (immediately after what we call "the revolution", december 89). I even remember that our first color tv was buyed in Moldavia Republic. My parents went there and even paying the trip (3-4 days), it was cheaper that buying it in Romania. It was a Russian tv.
Now, people who can do it, especially in the north of Romania, buys tabacco in Ukraine.

Greetings.

p.d. Sorry for my English level.


----------



## koniecswiata

Two cases:  A lot of Mexicans go to US malls near the border (outlet malls) and buy massive quantities of clothes--t shirts, jeans, sweats.  They are so much cheaper that it is even worth it to resell them in Mexico--the buyer/seller can still make a profit.

Whenever Argentina has an economic crisis (last one was 2001), it is very convenient to go from Chile to Argentina for shopping purposes--clothes especially.


----------



## xmarabout

Hello,

In Belgium, it is very frequent:
- To go to Luxemburg to purchase alcohol and tobacco (cheaper because less taxes)
- To go to the Netherlands to purchase canabis (forbidden in Belgium but legal in the Netherlands)
- To go to the north of France because the supermakets are bigger and with more choice and some goods are less expensive (waters and other drinks)
- To go for one week-end in London to purchase clothes specially during sales.

Belgium is a small country then all the neighbours are maximum 200 km away.


----------



## Grefsen

basslop said:


> It is interesting to see on the Swedish side of the boarder. These areas consist mainly of forests and lakes and a few small towns and villages. Still they have huge department stores which you would expect in large cities. The stores almost totally live by Norwegian customers.


The first time I went to Sweden, it was just a short trip from Halden to *Strömstad* with some Norwegian friends.  While in *Strömstad* I heard Norwegian being spoken so much and saw so many boats with Norwegian flags that I felt like I was still in Norway.


----------



## sleepwalker

Here in *northern Italy* a lot of people have the habit of going to *Livigno, *very close to the border with Switzerland, to buy stuff (such as alcool, cigarettes, sugar and expensive items like clothes, sunglasses etc.) because the VAT  (or IVA in Italian which is the 20% of the item's price) is not paid. 

As explained in Wikipedia:
*Livigno* (Italian: _Livigno_, local Lombard dialect _Livígn_, Romansh: _Livign_) is a town and _comune_ in the province of Sondrio, in the region of Lombardy, Italy, located in the Italian Alps.
Livigno enjoys a special tax status as duty-free area, along with nearby Campione d'Italia. Italian VAT (Value Added Tax) is not paid. Although tax advantages for Livigno were recorded as far back as the sixteenth century, the current tax exemption was first introduced by the Austrian Empire around 1840. It was then confirmed by the Kingdom of Italy around 1910, then by the Italian Republic and the European Economic Community in 1960. Although no VAT is paid, income taxes are, thus Livigno cannot be considered as a tax haven.
The justification for such a status is the difficulty in reaching Livigno during winter, and the centuries-long history of poverty in the region. The various states wanted to ensure people would have an incentive to live in the area (so that they could claim it territorially). At the same time, the tax revenue from Livigno would have been negligible.
Today, only three roads lead to the town, two from Switzerland, through the Forcola di Livigno (2,315 m, open in summer only) and the Munt La Schera tunnel, and one from Italy, through the Foscagno Pass (2,291 m). Given the increase in wealth in recent decades, the improvement of roads and the widespread availability of cars, many outsiders see this exemption as an unjustified privilege, although it sustains several hundred jobs.
Leaving Livigno into the rest of Italy on the road there is a custom checkpoint manned by Guardia di Finanza. Entering or leaving from Switzerland there is both Guardia di Finanza, Polizia di Stato and Swiss Police.


----------



## asm

Some Mexicans go to the US as tourist and take advantage of good prices (electronics and clothing). However, sometimes they go only to buy clothing (San Antonio is famous for this).
on the other hand, some Americans like to cross the border to buy alcohol (mainly underage kids who cannot buy liquor in their own town). I bet this market is shrinking due to the violence in Northern Mexico.

In Tennessee people go to Kentucky to buy cigarretts (tax, what else), however, I don't think this is "tourism".



Encolpius said:


> Is shopping tourism popular only in Central Europe or all over the word? People here tend to think if they take a trip to a border town it's a good bargain. I don't think of people flying to Milan to buy clothes, but especially border town citizens. Since I don't live at the border I don't have my own experience. thanks a lot.


----------



## elirlandes

For much of 2009, due to a change in VAT levels, and the fall of the Pound Sterling against the Euro, many people from the Republic of Ireland as far south as Dublin and the midlands were driving to Newry (just over the boarder in Northern Ireland, which is part of the United Kingdom) to buy weekly groceries, petrol etc.
People were driving up to two hours each way, but saving up to 40% against Irish prices.


----------



## Jacobtm

I've read that in Japan, standards for car maintenance are so rigorous that after abo0ut 3 years, it's cheaper to simply buy a new car than maintain an old one. The rigorous standards are meant to help Japan's car industry by forcing new purchases regularly. 

And of course, there are regularly barges full of 3-year-old Japanese cars destined for Russia.


----------



## elirlandes

Jacobtm said:


> I've read that in Japan, standards for car maintenance are so rigorous that after abo0ut 3 years, it's cheaper to simply buy a new car than maintain an old one. The rigorous standards are meant to help Japan's car industry by forcing new purchases regularly.
> 
> And of course, there are regularly barges full of 3-year-old Japanese cars destined for Russia.



Actually, they come here to Ireland - Japan and Ireland both drive right-hand drive cars, and as you say their cars are very well maintained, so they are very good value second hand vehicles.


----------



## rayloom

On a not-so-international level. In Chicago (and Illinois in general), many would drive all the way to Indiana (not far away really) to buy cigarette packs. It's about 40% cheaper.


----------



## Istriano

I like Canary Islands, shopper's heaven. 
In Brazil, Paraguay is a favorite destination of shoppers especially for electronic goods because taxes are low compared to the Brazilian ones.
In NorthEastern Italy people go to Slovenia (especially Nuova Gorizia) for inexpensive good dining out or gambling. 
Slovenians go to Trieste, Padova or Milano since prices of branded outfits/clothes are lower.


----------



## Tagarela

Hello,

Inside Brazil some people travel to another cities which are famous for somekind of product, such as clothes, but it is not that much... as Istriano has said, some go to Paraguay in order to buy cheaper things there, but I wouldn't say that it is very common nowadays. 
Brazilian people like very much to spend money in USA too. A recent survey showed that Brazilians usually spend the twice the money of other tourists in USA - it is not hard to find someone who travelled to NY and came back with loaded luggages with clothes, eletronics etc etc. 

Good bye.:


----------

